# Dentastix?



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Does anyone use Dentastix for their dogs?

I ask because a friend of mine (who has a Vizsla) swears by them, but I have never given Pippa (14 months) one and now am wondering if I should be doing more for her oral hygiene...?


----------



## diana (Jul 17, 2012)

I think the idea of dentastix is good because if your other option is not doing anything it cant hurt.. However I will say there is an easier option!! I have friends with dogs ranging from Chihuahuas (doesn't count really ) to Golden Retrievers and Labradors etc who all use this water additive. The one I am most familiar with is by Virbac - C E T Aquadent, that being said however it can be toxic if not measured correctly. It contains Xylitol which is toxic to dogs, Xylitol is also in many diabetic foods, sugar free gum etc. I'm very confident you can find these water additives without Xylitol in them and since its like using a mouth wash in humans its quite effective. I would also say you might try instead of dentasitx buying from your Vet the Hills Science Diet TD, its a giant sized kibble they have to chew so it helps with tartar. When working at a vet clinic i cant say I would recommend this as a feeding option but as a treat a few kibbles a day would be a good choice. Our vet only sold it as treats and they come in 5# to 25# bags since its technically a 'dog food'. Hills is IMO a terrible choice as a dog food, with the exception of there prescription foods, the store bought stuff i wouldn't bother with. Old Mother Hubbard brand natural dog biscuits makes a charcoal dog cookie that's good for teeth also (i wouldn't say they'd be any better or worse then dentastix). You can also buy rawhide type chews that are better for teeth from your vet, also by C E T. Those are just some options as I can't imagine dentastix can be as effective, but if you aren't keen to brush your dogs teeth before bed  you could sure give dentastix a try. Just think of the nightly enjoyment of chicken flavored toothpaste and a toothbrush with your V 

Good Luck


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

My boyf bought dentastix at the store one day. We're slowly working through them as I don't like the ingredient list. IMO I prefer nylabones, antlers and other long lasting chews. Dozer has always been given these things, he'll be 2 on the 31st and his nice are really nice.


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

SteelCityDozer - how does your V like the antlers? I saw some at the pet store the other day but was hesitant to pick one up when I saw the $20 price tag . But I'm of the opinion that if it lasts and they like it... it's worth the $$!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

He LOVES antlers. But pet store prices are too high. Go online for the better deals. Split antlers won't last nearly as long but if you have a small pup it may be what they need to start with. And elk antlers seem sturdier than deer antlers. When we have one, We give it in the evening and then take it away. Otherwise he'll chew the thing to nothing in a couple of days, maybe even hours. And yes, they can consume the entire thing, no, its doesn't make sharp splinters but it does make a lot of messy little pieces.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

We used to give dentastix to Elza. She loved it but since she's on a hypoallergenic diet (she's not allergic to anything as far as we know but has a sensitive digestive system) we stopped buying it. 

About a month ago I bought her an antler. She absolutely loves it and she still has that very first one! I've got her a few more since she enjoys chewing it. It is usually in her bed and she carries it around when she fancies having it. :

It's not cheap but $20 sounds quite expensive. I've got the latest ones for £3-5. Depends on size.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We use Natural Defence Oral Health Snacks.
When you open the site, check out the commercial and see if you recognize the dog ;D

http://www.brandpower.com/Spotlight.asp?setMKT=CAN&id=1243


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

The real problem is at the gum line. 
At the gum line only regular brushing can delay tooth decay and gum inflammation. 
If this area is not kept clean and bacteria are allowed to colonize this region, pathogens can enter the bloodstream and can cause tooth loss, gum recession and even heart problems later in life.

We should not underestimate the need for regular brushing. Sometimes with a mildly abrasive cloth and sometimes with a large doggie toothbrush and something like petrodex toothpaste.

Water additives only mask the problem and do not address the bacterial problems as well as tooth brushing. Used together provides a better defense.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We treat Gracie once a day with a product by Ark Naturals called Breathless Brushless Toothpaste. She goes completely bonkers for them. Wouldn't recommend them as an alternative to brushing (even if that is how they are marketed), but they do smell great and they are just sooooo popular!


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

I can't see how the dentastix clean my dog's teeth or gums as in 2 bites it's gone lol. Even the big ones. So IMO not worth the money, plus I am not a fan of the ingredients either.

Look into some raw chews for your dog. I think RBD has posted about this before too. Getting to work on a nice meaty raw bone will clean teeth. And the upside is there are no carbs to stick to the teeth. I also suggest the teeth brushing too, I have started this back up with Luna even. The only plaque I see on her is a tiny bit on the tops of her upper canines... and she is nearly 5 years old. I know it has something to do with all the raw she has had, as well as various chews. So I say save your money and go for more long lasting chews, or some size appropriate raw chews.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I use a product called..PLAQUE OFF..by proden it's a powdered substance which you sprinkle on the dogs food...it takes a few weeks but it really does work...


----------

